# Problemas con equipo sony GN880



## fabio_clavijo (Nov 8, 2005)

tengo un equipo de sonido sony gn880, el equipo posee un ventilador para refrigerar el amplificador... pero para que el ventilador se prenda, tiene que estar el volumen en una tercera parte de su totalidad, de lo contrario no entra a funcionar y si duro mas de tres horas escuchando mp3 a bajo volumen, el ventilador no prende y el calor interno que queda hace que los temas de mp3 se salten, para solucionar este problema coloque un ventilador adicional para refrigerarlo y asi solucionar el problema.... este problema no pasa si yo escucho un cd de musica de tipo cda, el equpo me deja escuchar los cd´s normal, asi el amplificador interno se recaliente.....  mi duda es la siguiente, ¿este problema es normal en este tipo de sistemas de audio.... pese a que lo lleve a un centro de servicio tecnico sony y no encontraron ningun daño?.... necesito una ayuda


----------



## Mavila (Nov 8, 2005)

estimado fabio_clavijo te puedo dar la sgte explicacion. el cooler interno del equipo solo se acciona a un nivel determinado de volumen,l si escuchas musica a bajo volumen no se genera demasiado calor en el amplificador de audio como para afectar el funcionamiento del lector de cd´s, talves pueda estar pasando algo en la etapa que decodifica la data de MP3, como tambien puedes probar a descartar el optical que si no me equivoco en este modelo es el KSS-213D no importa si el equipo es nuevo o si tiene poco uso, quien te habla tuvo la suerte de laborar en un servicio tecnico autorizado de Sony aca en Iquitos -Perú por espacio de casi 3 años y ciertamente hasta en equipos que son Stock de tienda se presentan fallas de funcionamiento. prueba con otro optical nuevo, y si no veré si te consigo el manual y te lo envío. saludos


----------



## poblanuche (Dic 27, 2005)

HOLA  TENGO UN GN880  Y  LO  ESTABA ESCUCHANDO  DEPRONTO  SE APAGO Y CUANDO LO ENCIENDO  SE  APAGA SOLO Y EL FOQUITO DE POWER EMPIEZA A PARPADEAR  CUAL PUEDE SER EL PROBLEMA ???  UN  FUSIBLE??   ALGO SENCILLO???   GRACIAS


----------



## fabio_clavijo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hola que tal... de nuevo estoy con mi GN-880, me ha funcionado y he comentado con diferentes tecnicos y me dicen que es normal, a un volumen de 10se activa el ventilador, sin embargo yo lo escucho a bajo volumen por que la habitacion es pequeña, de todas maneras le puse un ventilador provisional para refrigerarlo y proteger el compartimiento de cd de la calor.... 

Una inquietud, a veces cuando lo pongo a su volumen maximo en la unidad principal y el surround le subo a tres cuartas partes, se trata de ahogar el sonido y emite un olor raro, ya revice la bobina y esta perfecta, esto es normal, sin envargo me toca acomodar el ecualizador pues siempre lo dejo en modo ROCK...

Saludos


----------



## nacbsystems (Oct 18, 2009)

poblanuche dijo:


> HOLA  TENGO UN GN880  Y  LO  ESTABA ESCUCHANDO  DEPRONTO  SE APAGO Y CUANDO LO ENCIENDO  SE  APAGA SOLO Y EL FOQUITO DE POWER EMPIEZA A PARPADEAR  CUAL PUEDE SER EL PROBLEMA ???  UN  FUSIBLE??   ALGO SENCILLO???   GRACIAS


Amigo Buenas tardes en cuanto a tu pregunta del equipo sony gn 880 que se te apago tienes que verificar si esta dañada la salida, para poder verificar necesitas desoldar uno a uno los stk del equipo que son dos, primero el de la parte superior lo retiras y luego lo conectas el equipo y verificas si te encendio luego si no te encendio hace lo mismo con el otro que se encuentra en la parte inferior al desconectar unos de los dos de seguro tu equipo encendera y tendras que comprar el que esta dañado que sea el original saludos....


----------

